# Confused by Allez model differences 2009 2010



## hendrixx007 (Jun 6, 2009)

I just got back from an LBS where I test rode a 60cm 2010 allez sport compact and put down a deposit to have a 58cm sent over. The total cost for the bike is $799. When I go to specialized's website they list the allez compact, double and triple all for $880 and the sport compact double and elite compact double for $1300 and $1550 respectively. Has something changed with the models from 2009 to 2010 that dropped the price of the sport compact to $799? I can even see on my receipt that is says Allez Sport C 2010. 

Also the bike had sora shifters and I'm wondering if the previous year models at the $800 had better shifters?

I appreciate any responses. Thanks


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

The 1300.00 model had all 105 groupset in addition to other changes.


----------



## Xcaliberz (Jun 5, 2009)

I just ordered my first road bike from the LBS. I had wanted the 2009 Allez Sport Compact, but they are all sold out in my area (Nor Cal, South Bay) in my size (49cm, yeah I'm short). The 2010 Allez ELITE is the same $1300 model as the 2009 Sport, with upgraded brakes and crankset, but weaker headset (if I remember correctly). The only disappointment was that the colors weren't as nice as the 09 models. Should be here in a week, can't wait to start riding.


----------

